# muscat vs muscadine vs moscato



## reefman (Sep 10, 2012)

Are these grapes/juices the same?
I would love to make Muscadine or scuppernog wine.
I discoverd Duplin Wines (Rosehill, NC) this past year, and they have become my new favorite.
Didn't know if these were just variations of the same grape?

Can anyone clear this up for me?
Thanks


----------



## Rocky (Sep 10, 2012)

Moscato is Italian for Muscat, so they are really the same grape. Muscadine I am not sure of but I do not think there is a relationship with the others.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Sep 11, 2012)

Muscadine is an American grape, not even in the same family as the muscat grape.


----------



## reefman (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks, that clears things up.


----------



## KS_alabama (Jan 7, 2013)

Just wanted to throw my 2-cents in, since I was online looking for an answer to this very question. I assumed they were somehow "related" for the simple fact that both the muscato wines AND the muscadine have the same weird "aftertaste" or "undertone" (whatever you want to call it). There's a distinct flavor to the muscato that is also present in muscadine grapes. So if they're unrelated, I'm completely baffled by their similar odd flavor.


----------



## Julie (Jan 7, 2013)

As DoctorCAD has stated, no relationship. Muscat is an italian grape and Muscadine and scuppernog are American grapes. The scuppernog is a white muscadine. 

Muscadine and scuppernog grapes have thier own distintive taste that is not the same as a Muscat. Their flavors are very different.


----------



## Craiger (Jan 8, 2013)

KS_alabama said:


> Just wanted to throw my 2-cents in, since I was online looking for an answer to this very question. I assumed they were somehow "related" for the simple fact that both the muscato wines AND the muscadine have the same weird "aftertaste" or "undertone" (whatever you want to call it). There's a distinct flavor to the muscato that is also present in muscadine grapes. So if they're unrelated, I'm completely baffled by their similar odd flavor.



KS alabama - I made moscato this year. I made it because a tried some that a friend made several years ago and I liked it. Mine has a weird aftertaste. I like it, but it's unusual. I'm not a moscato expert at all (I actually know very little about it). I was wondering if my wine was "off", but now based on your comment, I'm wondering if it's just typical moscato. Could you describe the distinct flavor that you mentioned? Thanks!


----------

